# X-Force HAS ARRIVED



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Can I post speed results, pics and my review of this bow?*


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

please do......some on here actually are interested in bows other than what we shoot and have nice open minds on brands....


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

After seeing the data sheets on this bow, I can't wait to see your report and real world speeds. :thumbs_up


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

You are in direct violation of MAN LAW


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

How does it shoot at 70lbs?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

KDS said:


> You are in direct violation of MAN LAW



*I hear ya..... I hear ya!!! LOL*

*Don't tell the old guy that has the books!!!! LOL*


:cocktail:


----------



## dungading3718us (Mar 16, 2007)

*Cool*

Hey HC,

Thanks again for all of your help! 

I have the X-Force and another back bow ordered with Bill.

Great buy and he has a real pro shop. He also is the only one that will touch your bow. I cannot stress how important that is. Have some interesting stories about box stores.  

Let's see those "teaser" pics my friend!!! :wink:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*My bow at full-draw......*

full draw......


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Man, that's wicked looking!!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

The B.E.S.T. is awesome. Torque free. Plenty of room for you upper hand, etc., etc. Fantastic grip.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

I shot one earlier this week, the PSE rep stopped in for the day and had one. While the draw force curve was a bit harsh towards the end, the bow was VERY quiet and VERY handshock free. I was a bit surprised, I didn't think it would be this quiet and handshock free. Seems like a good option for someone that wants a speed bow. Fit and finish was pretty nice too. I wish I would have tested the speed because I know it was fast, I just didn't think to when I was in there.


----------



## xxSPOTTSxx (Mar 4, 2007)

Got one on order also cant wait.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

wow...that looks funky at full draw......


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

GET AN ARROW NOCKED! Do not draw any bow without an arrow nocked! I would not want to be near you if you were to dry fire that bow!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

JCR said:


> GET AN ARROW NOCKED! Do not draw any bow without an arrow nocked! I would not want to be near you if you were to dry fire that bow!


*Easy my friend. I was drawing the bow with fingers.*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I am waiting permission from Recordkeeper to post more pics.*

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Not a big thing.... but great it has a timing line on both cams. Nice to have it for a quick glance to make sure.*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*No cam lean.....*


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

HC Archery said:


> *Not a big thing.... but great it has a timing line on both cams. Nice to have it for a quick glance to make sure.*


Actually, I think that is a great idea.

Pearson does the same thing, and it is a huge help in determining proper cam rotation.

I shot one of these X-Force bows at the ATA show. It is very impressive to say the least.:wink:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Full draw. Incredible design.......*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Another full draw, other side. Just amazing what these limbs do, ya know?*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I will post the speeds I tested ASAP.*


:tongue:


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

I must say that is one strange loking bow at full draw! look at those limbs :wink: Heck it looks fast, can't wait to see the speeds once you test it.


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking at all those set screw holes, So you don't need draw modules?

Looks sweet, I better not shoot one? Let us know on the speed.


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Those limbs are freaky! Looking forward to see what numbers you are getting, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Speed.....*

*29" draw with nok set & string loop added (both add up to about 4 fps.)

Brace measured 6 1/16" at 60# & 65#. Did not measure it at 70#

Arrows.....
864 grains = 2219 with carbon inside
392 gr = 2312 aluminum
327 gr = Fat Boy
419 gr = camo carbon*

*Speeds at ONLY 60#......

864 gr = 204 fps = 79.9 KE

392 gr = 295 fps = 75.8 KE

327 gr = 321 fps = 74.8 KE

419 gr = 288 fps = 77.2 KE*

*Speeds at 65#.....

327 gr = 333 fps

419 gr = 300 fps = 83.8 KE *  

*One at 70#.....

327 gr = 344 fps = 86 KE*


:cocktail:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Gates said:


> Looking at all those set screw holes, So you don't need draw modules?
> 
> Looks sweet, I better not shoot one? Let us know on the speed.


*This system is modular and you can go up and down with posts. You can adjust let-off on the cams. From 70% to 60%.*


----------



## TTUArcher (Sep 30, 2002)

So a 400 gr. arrow will almost shoot 300 fps at only 60lbs. Awesome.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*This bow ROCKS!!!

If you like speed and/or a ton of KE.... you want to think about this bow.

The Shot was the most impressive part for me. With only a STS installed, it was great. Yes a little kick.... but nothing more than many current bows out there. I am not going to say names. 

Installing a set of Super Leeches or the new Fuse String Shox and a decent hunting type stabilizer..... you will just NOT believe how well this bows feels.

You gotta shoot one. Make sure the bow is your draw length or shorter. Pulling a system like this past your draw length will not feel well.*

:cocktail:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Craftmanship, etc.....

The bow is great looking. Great lines, etc.

The grip like I mentioned is just fantastic.

Side note..... Even when our customers shot the bow with a shorter draw, nobody hit their arm. Of course the STS helps that.

Test shoot this bow. Seriously!!!*

:wink:


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

HC Archery said:


> One at 70#.....
> 
> 327 gr = 344 fps = 86 KE
> 
> :cocktail:



So the warranty is now void on the test bow.....

How much of a discount can I buy that one at? :tongue:


----------



## dungading3718us (Mar 16, 2007)

EricO said:


> So the warranty is now void on the test bow.....
> 
> How much of a discount can I buy that one at? :tongue:


Bill has mentioned that this bow is his.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I thought my bow was fast! WOW!!


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

HC Archery said:


> *Not a big thing.... but great it has a timing line on both cams. Nice to have it for a quick glance to make sure.*


Not a big thing.... but I sure like that idea!


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*our test XFORCE*

we only had time to test 1 arrow before customers started shooting it but here is our 1 arroe test
373gr arrow (carbon impact 6000 orange) 70.80lbs pull direct from PSE
338 fps. only 1 bow in the shop with 4 more that shipped today 
2-70lb and 2-60lb be here late next week.


----------



## CTA (Apr 13, 2006)

Your numbers match up with PSE's published claims. Man, that bow is a wicked-looking beast. I also love the fact that there's no cam lean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Can you post a pic of the bottom cam(no yoke) to check for lean?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

L-train said:


> Can you post a pic of the bottom cam(no yoke) to check for lean?


*I will try to get a pic ASAP.

But I can tell you from looking at the bottom cam it is good. Especially during the draw and of course at full draw.*


:thumbs_up


----------



## aroshtr (Jul 19, 2002)

*Matchkink?*

Matchking, was your speed test with a 29" bow????? If so, using your specs of 70.8lbs, and 373grn arrow.... I come up with an "adjusted" IBO speed if you were shooting a 356grn arrow at 30" of *352fps*. Let us know!

Joel


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

dungading3718us said:


> Bill has mentioned that this bow is his.



I didn't see him mentioning that in this thread.  

PSE will sell alot of these. I'm glad somebody is shipping bows...:embara:


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*ttt*

I bought one from Bill other dealers told me a month at least due to my 26" draw lengh.My bow should ship monday now thats service.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

:welcomesign:


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*draw length*

anyone who gets bogus excuses like dl should complain and not shop at that place anymore. the cams take the standard R5 cam from PSE the same one the NRG cam uses


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

john09040 said:


> I bought one from Bill other dealers told me a month at least due to my 26" draw lengh.My bow should ship monday now thats service.


*MachXking mentioned the 26" mods are not that unique basically.

That is true.

But.... I was luckily able to snap up the only set at Pse currently. *

:smile:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

EricO said:


> I didn't see him mentioning that in this thread.
> 
> PSE will sell alot of these. I'm glad somebody is shipping bows...:embara:


_*To verify "DD's" statement.....*_

*"My bow at full-draw...... Full draw......"*

*Hence me saying.... "My bow".*

:smile:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

MACHXKING said:


> anyone who gets bogus excuses like dl should complain and not shop at that place anymore. the cams take the standard R5 cam from PSE the same one the NRG cam uses


*100% dead on.*

*Those are some of the reasons guys on here are giving me for contacting our shop.

No b.s. here. You will get the very best service and expertise. Plus.... I am the ONLY one who will touch your bow. No part-timers and/or inexperienced helpers.*


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *I will try to get a pic ASAP.
> 
> But I can tell you from looking at the bottom cam it is good. Especially during the draw and of course at full draw.*
> 
> ...


Got that pic yet.


----------



## Moose-hunter04 (Jul 15, 2006)

I ordered the 60# bow and was wondering when the bows maxed out is it 60# or is it like my old bow maxed out it was 65#. I always shoot my bows at the max so i was a little curious.


----------



## coues hunter (Jul 6, 2006)

i got to shoot one the other day.WOW what a smooth speed bow. i was impressed!


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

I seen one shot this weekend inside in a tunnel and couldn't believe how quiet it was for a speed bow. I didn't shoot it because of the 30 inch draw but it was plenty fast. 70 lb. shot a 352 grain arrow at 346.

By the middle of this week I might have my hands on a 28inch 60 lber. Will let you know speeds when it happens.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep we got 4 in at our shop Lake Oconee Shooting Club in Eatonton, GA..they are really nice. If you are in Ga. and need one give Danny a Call 706-485-4557. We also have plenty of FirestormX's


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Darn it.....*

I was not looking for a new bow! :nervous s 
I have to check out my local PSE dealer now....Thanks!
Koz


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

:welcomesign:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

john09040 said:


> I bought one from Bill other dealers told me a month at least due to my 26" draw lengh.My bow should ship monday now thats service.



*Certainly happy to help out a fellow AT member!!!*


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*enough*

enough already he bought that bow weeks ago, all dealers should be in stock. go to PSE website they have a list of who has them in stock. I love this bow but enough spamming and selling on this thread. sell the bow in the trading section


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*MACHXKING....

I was responding to his post. Did Not mention anything else.*

:BangHead:


----------



## taz69 (Dec 20, 2006)

*X-Force*

I have like this bow so much speed, KE, smoothness, that we order 12 got all of them in aweek ago and sold 5 already, awsome bow!!!!


----------

